# LOGO vorschläge >>> würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir eure Vorschläge zeigen würdet...



## aposch (13. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hatte schon mal ein Thema aufgemacht wegen eines Internetcafes. Dort habe ich Antworten wie: 
_,,Das ist kein Logo sondern ein Unfall! Jeder der sich mit der Thematik von sowas beschäftigt wird mir da zustimmen und damit meine ich nicht die Hobby Grafikdesigner, sondern alle die wissen was ein Logo ist u. a. meine Wenigkeit und ich sage es ist ein Unfall, ein Disaster, etwas Krotesk, einfach pervers, fast schon so scheibenkleister, dass es beinahe wieder gut ist!,,
ODER,
,,Erinnert mich aber eher an Rotlichtbezirk.,,_

Mich würde einfach Interessieren wie ihr das gut findet. Könnt ihr vielleicht eins machen, wo genau das drauf ist was auf dem Originalen ist.Also callcenter und des @zeichen und internetcafe ... nur eben anderst so wie ihr euch das gut vorstellt.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten...

mfg
aposch


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. September 2006)

Ich finde die ganzen Scheinüberstrahlungen völlig ungeeignet für ein Logo. 

Erstelle es besser mit einem Vektorprogramm dann kann man auch später mehr damit anfangen. So ist es -bedingt- nur für das Internet zu gebrauchen.

Und warum sollten wir jetzt für dich die Arbeit abnehmen. Wenn du willst das jemand für dich etwas erstellt dann würde ich dies an deiner Stelle im Jobforum posten.

Alex


----------



## aposch (13. September 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Wo finde ich den Jobforum?

mfg
aposch


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. September 2006)

Das Jobforum findest du auf der Hauptseite etwas weiter unten.

Alex


----------



## aposch (13. September 2006)

Ey sorry vielleicht ist es jetzt zu viel aber ich finde es nicht kannst du mir den Link dazu geben.

Tut mir echt leid.

mfg
aposch


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. September 2006)

Hallo aposch.

Bitteschön: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/jobs-tutorials-de/ 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## aposch (14. September 2006)

Danke  dir...

mfg
aposch


----------

